# Basic Firearms Safety Course



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Does anyone know of any upcoming courses for the FIREARMS SAFETY CERTIFICATE? I can't find the list. Thank you.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Basic Firearms Safety as in for the state certificate?
Those are held locally and there is no real "organized" list of them per se, chekc with your local dealer to see if they know of one.

All the ones we teach are by appointment only.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Thanks SOT


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Contact Dalton PD 413-684-0300 they can get you in touch with Steve Pyskati from Cummington PD he teaches a Firearms class at the Dalton FD once in a while.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

If you are out my way, Lenox Sportsmens's CLub does one, we do one...etc and so on.


----------



## dcorn18 (Nov 17, 2006)

I am also going to take a basic firearms training course. To help you...I found that American Firarms school in North Attleboro has a course. Its only 100 bucks and 8 hours on a saturday.


----------

